# Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!



## kawatoni (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde.

Wir, Mein Schwiegervater (59), mein Sohnemann (6) und ich (37), sind zur Zeit etwas gefrustet!
Wir haben vor etwa vier Monaten den Angelsport für uns entdeckt und sitzen fast jedes Wochenende am Cranenweyer und versuchen dort unseren "großen" Fang 
Zahlreiche Rotfedern, kleinere Brassen, einen Barsch und eine 52cm Brasse konnten wir schon an Land ziehen.
Aber nun, seit ca. vier Wochen, beißt plötzlich garnichts mehr!
Wir haben schon fast jede Stelle am Cranenweyer durch, jede Tiefe, Auf Grund und mit Pose, alle erdenklichen Köder ausprobiert, alles ohne Erfolg. Nur die Flußkrebse beißen noch :g.
Das ist für meinen sechjährigen Sohn besonders enttäuschend, er braucht ab und an ein Erfolgserlebnis um den Spaß nicht zu verlieren. Wäre schade drum wenn er das Angeln aufgeben würde!
Wer von euch kennt dieses Gewässer und würde uns Anfängern ein paar Tips geben. 
Wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar#6

Liebe Grüße

....von den drei Krebsanglern....|uhoh:


----------



## mitsch2001 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hallo Krebsanglers 

der Craneweijer ist leider recht flach, sodass die kalten Nächte das Wasser schwer abgekühlt haben. Fangen kann man mehr am Kasteel, flacher ist es da auch nicht, aber da stimmt der Besatz..

Na dann Petri und wir sehen uns am Montag :vik:


----------



## kawatoni (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hi mitsch2001,

danke für deine Antwort!
Ich dachte auch schon mehrmals daran am Burggrabe zu angeln, aber wir drei genießen eher die Einsamkeit am Cranenweyer. :g
Als Anfänger sind wir eher etwas schüchtern |supergri und am Burggrabe ist es uns bis jetzt immer zu voll gewesen.
Wenns Wetter stimmt werden wir uns vielleicht nächsten Montag dort begegnen. Was empfiehlst Du uns als Köder? Wäre schon klasse wenn wir mal wieder etwas fangen würden, besonders würde ich mich freuen wenn mein Sohnemann was richtig großes an den Haken bekäme! 

Wie kann ich dich erkennen?

Grüße


----------



## mitsch2001 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

ich bin der mit dem großen Fisch am Haken 


ne ich bin mit einem Kollegen verabredet. Wir sind beide 32 und 34 Jahre alt, sitzen vermutlich am hinteren Ende Richtung Brücke.
Ich werde mit einer Feeder und einer Match antreten 

Tja, Maden gehen dort sehr gut, sind die Fische halt gewohnt. Stippen ist am Erfolgsversprechendsten, jedoch ist das nicht so mein Dingen. Wichtig ist, sehr fein zu angeln und Made 5 cm auf Grund ablegen. Mal sehen, ob noch was geht, ist ja doch recht kalt geworden in den Nächten..

na dann Petri!

Mitsch


----------



## kawatoni (1. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

UND??? Wart ihr erfolgreich?


----------



## mitsch2001 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Brrr,

war das kalt 

ja, wie zu erwarten war, haben die Fische nur sehr zögerlich gebissen, ich konnte 3 Rotaugen, 1 kleine Handgrosse Brasse und zuletzt als "Höhepunkt" eine ordentliche Brasse verhaften, Bild evtl. als PN. Der Kollege hat mit 6 kleineren Rotaugen auch nicht den Vogel abgeschossen. Aber immerhin 

Gruß,

Mitsch


----------



## kawatoni (3. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hi,

ich wollte ja zum Burggraben...aber mein Sohnemann und mein Schwiegervater wollten es doch nochmal am Cranenweyer probieren. Ich habe es mir am Betonsockel "gemütlich" gemacht und die Beiden saßen links von mir in dieser "Bucht". 
Nicht einen Biss!!! :c
Es waren einige Angler in Sichtweite, aber bei denen sah es auch nicht besser aus.
Es freut mich das ihr wenigstens etwas gefangen habt:m

Unsere größte Brasse haben wir vor ca. 4/5 Wochen gefangen = 52cm!!! |supergri

Vielleicht versuchen wirs Sonntag am Burggraben |wavey:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Warum fahrt ihr nicht zur Maas? Da stehen die Chancen viel besser auf vernünftige Fische.


----------



## kawatoni (5. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hi,

ich würde schon gerne mal an die Maas zum Anglen aber ist das was für Anfänger?
Habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich an der Maas eine "extra" Vergunning brauche?


Gruß


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Na klar kann dort auch ein Anfänger angeln. Mit einem Futterkorb sollte da auf jeden Fall was drin sein. Du brauchst gar nicht weit raus. 5-10 m reichen schon. Und dann kannst du ja noch eine Rute mit Köfi auf Grund legen. Langes Vorfach(ca. 1m) und warten.


----------



## kawatoni (7. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hallo zusammen, 

wie sieht es denn eurer Meinung nach mit einem Erfolg am Julianakanal aus?
Habe mir eine Stelle bei Echt ausgeschaut, wir kommen aus Übach-Palenberg da wäre es dann nicht so weit|rolleyes

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann kann ich mit dem Vispass und der "Limburg Vergunning" an der Maas und am Julianak. angeln!? Für die Maasseen brauche ich dann noch die Maasvergunning?;+

Eine Empfehlung zur Angelstelle würde ich dankend annehmen:vik:


----------



## Wohlstandskind (11. November 2010)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

off topic;P
echt ist gut an de brücke


----------



## freimann12 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hallo bin neu hier und habe vor 10 Jahren schon mal geangelt meine Frage ist kann mann am craneweyer noch mit Zelt angeln und darf man Anfüttern mit Boilie  habe nur den visspas und bin im Verein goudewinde reicht das an dukumente über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen lg


----------



## billo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hey komme auch aus der Ecke, dieses Gewässer meide ich jedoch. Zu viele Storys gehört. Vorallem das Parken ist dort nicht zu empfehlen (mit deutschem Nummernschild erst recht nicht)

Anfüttern darfst du nur beim Angeln, aber nicht mehr als... Glaube 1KG... Vorfüttern ist verboten, macht aber trotzdem jeder. Kontrollen waren früher regelmäßig aber nur am Tag, Nachts kamen dich dann andere Leute "besuchen". Alleine dort zu angeln würde ich nicht empfehlen. So war es früher, vor 5-10 Jahren, evtl ist es ja besser geworden. 
Der Bestand soll trotzdem noch gut sein, das letzte mal waren wir vor 1 1/2 Jahren dort. Ich fing eine Brasse, ein anderer Kollege ging leer aus und der letzte im Bunde, fing 3 Welse und hunderte von Fluskrebsen in einer Reuse gefangen  für ein paar Stunden angeln war es eig unterhaltsam! 

Grüße


----------



## freimann12 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Denke für deine Antwort  wo kann mann den noch angeln  auf Karpfen in kerkrade mit meinen visspas habe das Buch nur auf holländische


----------



## billo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Wenn du nur in der Nähe rund um Kerkrade angeln möchtest, guckst du am besten auf der Homepage deines Vereins nach. Die Meißten haben eine eigene Sparte dafür zB "Vijver" "Viswateren" sowas in der Art. 
http://www.ekhgoudwinde.com


----------



## Kelti (30. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

@ kawatoni und freimann12

ihr solltet ne e-mail bzw pn von mir bekommen haben 
dort sind ein Paar (2) Alternativen für Kerkrade aufgeführt.

in diesem Sinne:
Petri...


----------



## kawatoni (30. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Danke dir für diese Tips!:vik:

Ich habe es aber mittlwerweise nur noch auf Raubfisch abgesehen und das am liebsten vertikal vom Boot aus.


LG


----------



## Detlef07 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Abend, kannst doch die Vispas App aufs Hand laden, da gibst Du deine Vispas nr ein und es wird dir angezeigt ob du da Angeln kannst, muss die Karte nur etwas kleiner ziehen sonst braucht er zulange zum Laden, oder hier über Pc usw ...  http://www.visplanner.nl

Gruß


----------



## TobiasJ90 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Hallo liebe Angler 

Ich bin ein recht blutiger Anfänger und würde gerne den Cranenweyer in Kerkrade mal testen. Habe den "großen" FisPas und bin Mitglied im entsprechenden Verein in Kerkrade. 

Nun meine Frage: Könnt ihr den Weyer einem Anfänger wie mir empfehlen, oder sollte ich lieber an ein anderes (in der Nähe befindliches) Gewässer gehen? 

Das Ganze soll mir vor allem als Übung dienen. Zielfische wären hauptsächlich (kleinere) Friedfische, da ich auch mit einer recht feinen Rute etc. rangehen werde. 

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar! Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Kelti (6. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*



TobiasJ90 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein recht blutiger Anfänger und würde gerne den Cranenweyer in Kerkrade mal testen.
> Zielfische wären hauptsächlich (kleinere) Friedfische, da ich auch mit einer recht feinen Rute etc. rangehen werde.



Vom klassischen Feedern (Made, Wurm) würde ich Dir abraten, da im Cranenweyer eine recht hohe Population an Krebsen vorherscht. Ehe Du Dich versiehst, ist der Köder weg und Du kriegst nochnicht mal was davon unbedingt mit.
Aus eigener Erfahrung, setz Dich gegenüber der Insel und biete Deinen Köder leicht über Grund an.

Gruß
Kelti

P.S. wie fein möchtest Du angeln?


----------



## TobiasJ90 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Danke Kelti,

was sollte ich denn an Ködern verwenden? Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch gar nicht, was es dort alles zu fangen gibt? #c

Zu deiner Frage: Würde es mit einer leichten Rute, sowie Schnur und Vorfach nicht dicker als 0,20mm (Vorfach natürlich dünner) .. mit Laufpose.


----------



## Kelti (7. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Wie der derzeitige Fischbestand ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, habe dort (2008/2009) immer meine Rotfedern ud Brassen fangen können. 
Als Köder habe ich immer dort Mais/Made mix verwendet.

5 bis 6 m vom Rand anfüttern, 2 Futterballen reichen in der Regel und wie schon gesagt, leicht über Grund anbieten. 
Musst halt nur Deine Pose vernünftig ausloten.

Wenn der Fisch da ist, nehmen sie auch manchmal schon den Köder in der Absinkphase


----------



## TobiasJ90 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Dankeschön, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen. 

Habe bei kleinem Friedfisch allerdings immer Angst, dass bei zu viel Anfütterung ein Sättigungsgefühl entsteht.. Aber werde ich wohl einfach mal testen dort. 

Ab wann beginnt dort eigentlich das "Nachtangeln"? Dafür braucht man ja, soweit ich weiß, eine extra Karte..

Danke & Petri


----------



## Kelti (7. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Schau mal in Dein Büchlein, da steht es drin


----------



## TobiasJ90 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Huhu,

Ich war heute da, hab aber leider die Insel auch nicht gefunden- bin auch nicht so weit gegangen . Bis auf 2 Krebse hatte ich leider nichts. Werde morgen erneut hinfahren und mein Glück versuchen..


----------



## CKBW (26. September 2016)

*AW: Anfänger / Cranenweyer, dankbar für jeden Tip!*

Naxhtangeln ist nur im Juli und August erlaubt.......Sonst von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.


----------

